# Ships documents and Naval Squadrons



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2009)

Seems we have many intersting files now on ships. I archived the old threads and added all the important stuff to this thread. This thread is for posting and talking about documents and such.

Many thanks to tlbates for providing many of the ship documents.

Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

NICE! THANKS!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> NICE! THANKS!



Your welcome VB!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Added a couple more,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Hospital ships! Just what I was looking for a future project!! 

Awesome Paul!


----------



## tlbates (Dec 24, 2009)

Some more for you, i got many more where this comes from. Merry Christmas


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the one for the USS Midway. A perfect companion to my Midway thread.

Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Another great sticky. 


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2009)

Added another one in first post. This one on japanese navy communication. I also beleive it does have some on airplane communication as well.


----------



## tlbates (Jan 2, 2010)

More plans for 2010, enjoy.


----------



## tlbates (May 11, 2010)

HI, if any one wants me too, i will be up loading one ship or submarine plan a day for 2 weeks. the frist one today. The Yorktown CV-5 was sunk at the battle of midway in 1942. Enjoy


----------



## tlbates (May 29, 2010)

2 french warship plans enjoy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2010)

tlbates said:


> 2 french warship plans enjoy



Thanks again!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 30, 2010)

Thanks tlbates; going to look at the Yorktown right now.
Derek


----------



## tlbates (Jun 10, 2010)

Hear is plans for the Jauréguiberry 1893

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tlbates (Jun 16, 2010)

BB-48 USS West Virginia and BB-42 USS Idaho, plans. If you have any ships you wish to see, just ask i may have them. Tom


----------



## 10tweaker (Jun 16, 2010)

THANKS! I have a few to share but for some reason cannot upload them. Don't suppose you have anything for the USS Independence CV-62 do you? Anyone care to lend a hand? Thanks.


Jim


----------



## tlbates (Jun 18, 2010)

HI, what ships do you have? i got some plans for CV-60, would they do? Tom


----------



## 10tweaker (Jul 9, 2010)

Tom,
Thanks. I PM'd you the other day about the CV-60 plans but have since found them online. If any plans for CV-62 ever show up, I'd appreciate a heads-up. Thanks.


Jim


----------



## tlbates (Apr 4, 2011)

Some French Carrier Plans, from 1927, and a 1892 French Destroyer. 
Currently I have around 250+ French, 140 American, and 200+ ships i have Drawings for, They range from basic layout plans to detailed piping and engine drawings.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added 8 new files above. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## mikec1 (Jul 11, 2013)

.
Greetings Tom;

..... Thanks for the ship plans .............. 





Mike


----------



## sandokan (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow what a fantastic stuff!!!!


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Dec 1, 2022)

For public ship cruise missle launcher manuals:
Defensive Missile Public Historical Manuals Index Thread





Defensive Missile Public Historical Manuals Index Thread


Air Defensive Missle Historical publicly free manuals: MIM-3 and MIM-14 Nike long range anti-aircraft missle goverment public release manuals including ipc...



ww2aircraft.net




U-boat is a special type of rocket platform, a set of WWII-era U-boat manuals in this folder:





PUBLIC-WWII-SUBMARINE-MANUAL - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link in 2 parts:
part 1:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




Part 2:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Boat are small rocket platforms, in this folder:





BOAT-public-manuals - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








 MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Medium ships are another platform, medium ship public manuals here, mostly from WWII:





MEDIUM_SHIP_PUBLIC_MANUALS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Basic ship public manuals here:





BASIC_SHIP_PUBLIC_MANUALS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:
MediaFire

another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Support ship public manuals here:





support-ship-public-manuals - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





*Disclaimer: These items are shared for reference, sharing for non-profitable use only.
This manuals and blueprints are not meant to be used for current update material for certification / repair, but make an excellent reference for the scholar, collector, modeler or aircraft buffs .... For proprietary reasons we generally only provide manuals on long-time out-of-production Aircraft / Engines / Helicopter. The information is for reference only and we do not guarantee the accuracy or currency of any manuals.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

